# Cypripedium montanum - Clump T growth photos



## grady (Apr 26, 2013)

Please see this post for an introduction: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29786

Updated May 24, 2013

Info on the clump:
Date, Clump, # plants visible, Height of tallest, Height of shortest

4/18/13 T, 21, 2", 1"
4/26/13 T, 21, 5", 3"
4/30/13 T, 20, 6 1/2", 5 1/2" <<<update
5/5/13 T, 20, 8 1/2", 6 1/2" <<<update
5/11/13 T, 20, 12" <<<update
5/17/13 T, 13", 20 plants in bloom

April 18, wide view:







April 18, shoots





April 26, shoots:





May 11, flowers:





May 17, flowers:


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2013)

so nice, keep on comming the pics


----------



## grady (May 24, 2013)

New photos & info posted May 24, 2013


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2013)

Awesome plants...


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

Very nice.  and you don't have to get soaked to see them.


----------



## grady (Jul 29, 2013)

I can no longer edit the original post for this clump, so the latest image appears here:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2013)

You've got pods!


----------

